# TB-500 pinning IM?



## fienelarinsare (Mar 12, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]Does anyone researching TB-500 pin IM or does everyone just stick with sub-q? For example???..if your research subject has a bad shoulder, would there be any benefit to taking your shot in that shoulder? 
Thanks [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've seen guys research both IM and Subq.  I would pin the the bad shoulder directly.. IM will make it available in the blood faster and it will localize it's effects to the problem area.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 13, 2012)

Either way would be good to research.LR3 is great also for soft tissue repair.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 13, 2012)

I put it in my rats elbow each week sub-q, it burns some with the sterile water so I am not too excited about doing it IM.  And it lasts a week, I don't see a little benefit from it IM doing anything.


----------

